# Habitrail spare parts?



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I keep my mice in a Habitrail ovo Suite, and the first time I cleaned them out, I dropped the lid on the floor and it cracked.
I was shaking like a leaf from having had to catch my 4 nervous mice and being afraid of dropping them - but I dropped the lid instead! :eek6:
I mended the lid with sellotape and it's fine, but I would like a new one - and Habitrail don't sell the lids seperately (they're not stupid! :S) 
So, does anyone have a lid for sale??? Or know where I might get one? 
I am in East Anglia but postage might not be too exorbitant....
Would be interested to hear from anyone who has a spare 
Thanks!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

For the price of replacing that habitrail thingy you buy a new cage.
I have 4 mice (2 older and 2 younger ones) in a savic hamster heaven.

I have seen how much those habitrails cost and they are so not worth it. I cant imagine the ventilation would be too good either, especially for stinky mice!

If you go on to zooplus.co.uk you can get the barney cage (£40) or the Kios (£28) both for free delivery. And both have small bar spacing so great for mice. And as mice like to climb the bars would allow them to do that.

Sorry I dont know about replacement parts for what you have though.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks! 
That does look good. I've been really torn with cages - I've been giving them losts of stuff to climb on inside the habitrail. At the moment I have pups who can get through the bars on most mouse cages, but I might make the switch once they are weaned. 
sigh...what to do?! 
Thanks for the link - very useful! :thumbsup:


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Ah yes, really small/young mice are difficult to house right I find.
Some can escape even the smallest bar spacing and some are fine.
The cages I mentioned are both 7mm bar spacing so smaller than most other cages.

What is good to do to find out if they can/do escape is to put them in the cage and then put the cage in the bath (with no water of course) that way if they squeeze out of the bars of the cage they wont be able to escape the bath!


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I've seen some habitrail parts listed on ebay recently but as has been mentioned, you might do better in the long term by investing in a different cage.


----------



## mices4 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks! 
I managed to get a nice new lid on ebay for £12 including delivery :thumbsup:
But oooohhh...ebay is dangerous.......! lol


----------

